# Is it safe using camera flashes on leos?



## HalfPsychotic (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't want to get too snap happy until i know it's safe to do so! My camera is pants without the flash and i want to be able to capture the changes i'm seeing in my leo


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Why wouldn't it be safe to do so?


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

HalfPsychotic said:


> I didn't want to get too snap happy until i know it's safe to do so! My camera is pants without the flash and i want to be able to capture the changes i'm seeing in my leo


I dont know about safe to do so but i know they certainly dont like it that much. I found that out the hard way when Gary bolted at it.
I try to avoid using the flash and go to a well lighted room like the kitchen which has a strip light or closer to a window if its daylight.

This is just because Gary doesnt get as stressed about the camera without the flash.


----------



## HalfPsychotic (Jun 6, 2012)

Well i was mainly worried about the flash beig so bright and she's only got tiny eyes and i didnt want to damage her eyes or something. I guess the chance of freaking her out is higher than hurting her eyes?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah definitely more likely that the sound and sudden light will make him make a run for it rather than hurt his eyes.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

When I use a flash, mine just close their eyes, and then when I say 'NO! I want your pretty eyes' they give me a filthy look for blinding them and then proceed to climb up my arm. They don't seem to bothered.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

This guy says it's fine 


Tangerine Jungle Tremper Albino Hatchling (Reptie Shop new stock shoot) by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr

Just keep session short and sweet as possible and if showing severed signs of stress stop is the law I abide by.


----------

